

New Google Easter Egg - ptn

Go to the website, don't type anything and hit "I'm feeling lucky!", a counter appears. At first it looks like it's a countdown in seconds to new year, but it actually is running faster than seconds, so what could this be?
======
ccarpenterg
1727463 / (60 * 60 * 24) ~ 19 + 12 (today) = 31 = Happy New Year.

~~~
codef0rmer
Exact ans... great

------
dryicerx
If you look at the js source, it's until Date(2010,0,1)

Guess someone at Big G is really looking forward to 2010

~~~
mahmud
No doubt, some googler is probably from planet Earth.

------
naz
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1745996+seconds+from+11...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1745996+seconds+from+11th+december+2009+19%3A01+PST)

also
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=number+of+seconds+until...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=number+of+seconds+until+new+years+day)

------
dandelany
Maybe they're (also) counting down to the end of their code freeze?

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/12...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/12/11/AR2009121101132.html)

------
tdoggette
Maybe they've finally made javascript so fast that it distorts time itself.

~~~
mahmud
Someone here mentioned the Bubblemark[1], I forgot which thread, and I tested
it myself:

Javascript in Chrome and Firefox is faster than Flash or Flex. But slightly
slower in Opera and Safari, and much slower in IE. All on x86, 32-bit Win XP.

FWIW.

\--

[1]<http://bubblemark.com>

------
jrbedard
If they're seconds, they equals ~20.2 days. Seems like the 2010 countdown.

~~~
joezydeco
Yeah, it's exactly the # of seconds to 1/1/2010 in your local time zone.

------
runevault
Hm, apparantly this is not everywhere yet as I got the error saying that you
have to put in a search for it to work. Sad

~~~
ccarpenterg
Try this: <http://www.google.com/ncr>

~~~
runevault
That worked, interesting. Especially since I was hitting .com (I'm in the
USA).

